# Batista to make his MMA debut in the UK?



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

http://mmaweekly.com/former-wwe-superstar-dave-batista-may-make-mma-debut-in-uk

oh jeez.

To be honest I can understand when guys like Brock or Kurt Angle (unfortunately he never did) join MMA due to their background in amateur wrestling.

I don't exactly know how successfull that Batista guy was but he even sucked at fake wrestling.

I cannot see him win any fights, maybe against very weak opponents but not against somebody good.

He can only rely on power and that won't be enough in my book.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

This could be funny. lulz are imminent.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Too slow and too old, I suspect. I could potentially see him dispatching a few cans and what-not, but against any top HW or HW prospect, I imagine Dave himself would be said can.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Please, please give us Bobby Lashley-Dave Batista. This video made me want to see it so much. Bobby had a tremendous wrestling background and is actually competing and the 0-0-0 Batista has the nerve to talk shit. We're all good coaches and so on looking the fights big guy.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Vs Pudzianowski please.

Only interested in seeing Batista in freak show fights. He'll probably win a couple against cans, then lose and 'retire'.

Also, he's been talking about entering MMA for SO long now, until a fight involving him is officially announced I won't be waiting around.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

I really don't want to comment on his ability until we see him go, I've always had the impression there is more to him that he doesn't let on.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Please, please give us Bobby Lashley-Dave Batista. This video made me want to see it so much. Bobby had a tremendous wrestling background and is actually competing and the 0-0-0 Batista has the nerve to talk shit. We're all good coaches and so on looking the fights big guy.


thanks for the video find bro + rep

He was actually pretty well spoken in this one until he talked about lashleys stand up being shit.
I highly doubt that his stand up is better


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Vs Pudzianowski please.
> 
> Only interested in seeing Batista in freak show fights. He'll probably win a couple against cans, then lose and 'retire'.
> 
> Also, he's been talking about entering MMA for SO long now, until a fight involving him is officially announced I won't be waiting around.


Tru Dat


----------



## paciFIST (Sep 24, 2010)

Diaz isn't "MUCH" better than Noons, so right off the bat this guys talking doo doo.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

paciFIST said:


> Diaz isn't "MUCH" better than Noons, so right off the bat this guys talking doo doo.


he even owned him in the stand up. And that was suppose to be the strong point (or is) from Noons.

Also as a complete MMA fighter, Diaz is on another level.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Please, please give us Bobby Lashley-Dave Batista. This video made me want to see it so much. Bobby had a tremendous wrestling background and is actually competing and the 0-0-0 Batista has the nerve to talk shit. We're all good coaches and so on looking the fights big guy.


1:33-1:38 on Jason Miller face behind Batista when asking about Strikeforce iz priceless


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

hahahah yeah ur right. never recognized that :thumb02:


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Hennessy said:


> thanks for the video find bro + rep
> 
> He was actually pretty well spoken in this one until he talked about lashleys stand up being shit.
> I highly doubt that his stand up is better


 hard to get worse than Lashleys. He has a point.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

SonOfZion said:


> hard to get worse than Lashleys. He has a point.



That may be true, but at least he went into a cage and tried his best.

as long as Batiste didn't even had one legit MMA fight, I think he'd better shut up u kno.

I still doubt that Batista's stand up techniques will be crisper.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Hennessy said:


> That may be true, but at least he went into a cage and tried his best.
> 
> as long as Batiste didn't even had one legit MMA fight, I think he'd better shut up u kno.
> 
> I still doubt that Batista's stand up techniques will be crisper.


 they may not be, but he was speaking on Lashley. If we went by your logic, no fan could really critique any fighter unless he is a better fighter than them. Which is absurd.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

SonOfZion said:


> they may not be, but he was speaking on Lashley. If we went by your logic, no fan could really critique any fighter unless he is a better fighter than them. Which is absurd.


I respect your input, but I truly think there is a difference.

If I am a customer in a restaurant, I can say that the dish tastes like crap.

But if your a cook and you say to another cook: your dish sucks....then you should be able to put a better one on the table.

Of course anyone can have a opinion. But in THAT case, when you NEVER fought someone, i think one should be more humble with criticism thats all.


----------



## BigDeadFreak (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, lets all laugh at someone who's got the balls to step into a cage. Keyboard warriors FTW!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well technically Batista has been in a cage several times. Personally I think if Batista really wants to do this then this is a good route to go. If he had gone straight into Strikeforce it wouldn't have been the best route cause Strikeforce is higher then BAMMA in terms of the quality of talent.


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to see a Batista Vs Lashley MMA fight. Or Batista Vs Lesnar fight if somehow Batista makes it into the UFC. 

Batista can easily get into the UFC, just rmb how Lesnar got in. If Lesnar lose to Dos Santos, and if Batista got into UFC with one or two victory in a small organization. Batista Vs Lesnar might happen. Rmb Lesnar fought Frank Mir (a former champion)in his UFC debut after one fight. Batista should be able to fight Lesnar (also a former champion) in his UFC debut.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Batista versus Lashley is far more likely to happen cause they are both free agents. I seriously doubt that Batista versus Lesnar will happen cause he probably won't make it into the UFC. Honestly I think both matches are bad ideas cause they are both legitimate athletes while Batista was a bodybuilder.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I once watched a video about 5 years ago where Batista said he will never have the natural athletic ability that Brock Lesnar has.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rachmunas said:


> I once watched a video about 5 years ago where Batista said he will never have the natural athletic ability that Brock Lesnar has.


Well that's quite obvious isn't it. Lesnar has always been a genetic freak while Batista used to be a bodybuilder to get his good shape.













Awesome shape for a 42 year old. I still think his a punk though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but there is a difference between Herschel Walker looking good and Arnold Schwartzeneggar looking good. Herschel Walker is actually athletic. Batista is bulky but won't be anywhere near as fast.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Absolutely. Batista is a very strong man who's in fantastic shape. His body and frame isn't that good for combat sports imo. And he always looked kinda slow in WWE, i can only imagine how slow his going to be in the gage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That reminds me of Akebono. He was good at sumo but when they tried to get him into MMA and K-1 he wasn't good at all. Nowadays he's doing prowrestling where he is "successful".


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone know how legit is Batista's MMA training? has he become a regular at the Cesar Gracie camp? (was that the Gracie that trains Shields, Diaz and that crew right?)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was the talk I believe. But I don't know what that camp can do for him in such a short time. Not to mention a complete lack of practice partners his weight.


----------



## annashd21 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Batista to make his MMA debut in the UK*

That's great news but I think that Batista time is over and finished


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

oh no. He couldn't even take the bodydamage from wrestling


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

i would rather see kurt angle go the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this is the path he is going to have to go. With Strikeforce just being bought out by Zuffa, they probably won't sign anyone not worthy. Meaning Coker is going to deal with it.


----------

